# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  30 συλλεκτικοί δίσκοι 33 στροφών με αξέχαστες ελληνικές επιτυχίες

## pas2007

1. Γιάννης Πάριος Τώρα πια... Απρίλιος 1976 

2. Κώστας Χατζής Πορτραίτο 1980

3. Ο Καζαντζίδης τραγουδά Πυθαγόρα 1980

4. Μιά βραδυά με την Μαρινέλλα νο2 1973

5. Τα ωραιότερα τραγούδια του Μίκη Θεοδωράκη με την χορωδία της ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑΣ 1974

6. Μίκης Θεοδωράκης Σολίστ: Μανώλης Χιώτης

7. Θεοδωράκη Μικρές Κυκλάδες του Ελύτη 1974

8. Μίκης Θεοδωράκης Μαουτχαουζεν με την Μαρία Φαραντούρη 1974

9. Μίκης Θεοδωράκης Μανώλης Μητσιάς τα λαικά ποίηση Μάνου Ελευθερίου 1974

10. Μίκης Θεοδωράκης ένας όμηρος 1973

11. Λουκιανός Κηλαηδόνης μικροαστικά 1973 (θήκη πολύ ταλαιπωρημένη)

12. The Great Disco Bouzouki Band 1978

13. Φεστιβάλ Θεσσαλονίκης 1976

14. Γιάννης Σπάνος Μιά Κυριακή 1969

15. Γιάννης Σπάνος Εκείνο το Καλοκαίρι 1971

16. Μάνου Χατζιδάκι Ο Μεγάλος Ερωτικός 1972

17. Μάνου Χατζιδάκι Ο Οδοιπόρος ΤΟ Μεθυσμένο Κορίτσι και Ο Αλκιβιάδης 1974

18. Μάνου Χατζιδάκι Το Χαμόγελο της Τζοκόντας 1965

19. Σταύρου Ξαρχάκου Μάρκος ο Δασκαλός μας 1968

20. Ξαρχάκος στο Λυκαβηττό 1978

21. Greece is... The Music of Stavros Xarhakos 12 instrumental masterpieces 1977

22. Γιώργος Ζαμπέτας Μάλιστα Κύριε 1973

23. 30 χρόνια Γιώργος Ζαμπέτας 30 Αυθεντικές Εκτελέσεις 1984

24. Γιώργος Ζαμπέτας Χίλια Περιστέρια 1991

25. Τα μπουζούκια του Ζαμπέτα Νύχτωσε Χωρίς Φεγγάρι 1973

26. Ο ζαμπέτας παίζει Χατζιδάκι 1997

27. Ζαμπέτας Παγκοσμίου Φήμης Καλλιτέχνης Του Μπουζουκιού 1972

28. Χάρρυ Κλύνν Δοξάστε με 1979

29. Χάρρυ Κλύνν Πατάτες 1981

30. Χάρρυ Κλύνν για δέσιμο 1978

                    10€ ο καθένας. Θα γίνει πολύ καλή τιμή αν αγοραστούν όλοι μαζί ή πολλοί μαζί.

----------

